# Jours enfants malade



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Je voudrais avoir confirmation de mon interprétation concernant les 5 jours déductibles enfant malade 

Voici ce que dit la CCN

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
En vigueur étendu
Absences de l'enfant

Les périodes pendant lesquelles l'enfant est confié à l'assistant maternel étant prévues au contrat de travail, les temps d'absence non prévus sont rémunérés.
Toutefois, en cas d'absence de l'enfant justifiée par un certificat médical ou un bulletin d'hospitalisation, le particulier employeur avertit l'assistant maternel dès que possible, par tout moyen. Il transmet également le justificatif à l'assistant maternel, au plus tard au retour de l'enfant.
En cas d'absence justifiée dans les conditions prévues ci-dessus, l'assistant maternel n'est pas rémunéré au titre de la période d'absence dans les limites suivantes :

– en cas de courtes absences de l'enfant, pas nécessairement consécutives, dans la limite de 5 jours d'absence. 
Au-delà de cette limite, le particulier employeur doit procéder au paiement du salaire ;

– en cas d'absence durant 14 jours calendaires consécutifs. 
Au-delà de 14 jours calendaires consécutifs, le particulier employeur doit reprendre le paiement du salaire ou rompre le contrat de travail conformément à l'article 119.1 du présent socle spécifique.
*Ces limites sont appréciées par période de 12 mois glissants à compter de la date d'effet de l'embauche ou de sa date anniversaire.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ce qui pour moi veut dire ceci

Exemple:

J'ai un contrat qui débute le 3 janvier 2022
L'enfant a était absent 5 jours du Lundi 11 avril au vendredi 15 avril 2022

Les 5 jours déductibles sont calculés sur la période des 12 mois glissants a compter du 3 janvier 2022 jusqu'au 2 janvier 2023
Et non pas du 11 avril 2022 au 10 avril 2023
Car il parle dans la CCN des 12 mois glissant à compter de la date d'embauche 


On est bien d'accord ????????​


----------



## liline17 (19 Octobre 2022)

oui, tout à fait, et pas de doute possible


----------



## abelia (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, oui c'est cela du 3 janvier au 2 janvier 2023, 5 jours.


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Oui bien indiqué à partir de la date d'embauche  donc pas de doute sur ça.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, pas pour moi sinon les termes mois glissants n'auraient pas de sens.
Je compte les 5 jours sur'12 mois' glissants à partir de la première date d'absence.

Sinon cela aurait été sur 12 mois. Ou 1 an. 

Encore une ambiguïté.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Et bien justement @GénéralMétal1988  tu m'avais mis le doute en parlant de 12 mois glissant à compter du 1er jour d'absence 

C'est pour cela que j'ai étais jeter un oeil sur ce qui était écrit dans la CCN
Et pour moi c'est clair 
C'est bien 12 mois glissant à compter de la date d'embauche 
Ils ne parlent pas de 12 mois glissant à compter du 1er jour d'absence


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Mais dans ce cas cela ne veut rien dire.

12 mois glissants c'est à partir d'une date non fixe, sinon on dit 5 jours par an, à partir de la date d'embauche.
Pour moi le compteur n'est pas remis à zéro à la date anniversaire.  Sinon dans un mois tu pourrais avoir 10 jours de retenue, 5 avant la date anniversaire,  et 5 ensuite.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Bah si ta date d'embauche est fixe 
Et le décompte est à partir de cette date d'embauche


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui tu pourrais avoir ce cas là 
Mais plus aucune déduction possible ensuite sur tout le restant de l'année


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Et bien oui c est a date d'embauche. Elle est bien fixé. Si cela reprend à zéro après la date d embauche. Il précise à date d embauche et non à l année pour justement qu il n'est pas ambiguïté. Par exemple si tu commences un contrat en sept. L enfant malade avant décembre prend ses 5 jours. Pas remis à zéro le 1er janvier. Plus de déduction possible avant sept de l année suivante.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Ben non puisque on parle de 12 mois glissants !


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Sinon trop facile tout le monde prendrai leur 5 jours avant la fin de l année


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui justement la date d'embauche est fixe,  ce qui n'est pas compatible avec le principe des mois glissants. 

Je pense qu'il y a deux notions.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

@stephy2, Justement les 12 mois glissants sont pour ėviter ce cas. Sinon pourquoi le mentionner ? 

Je dis que c'est ambiguë.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire métal 
Pour moi aussi 12 mois glissants n'est pas un terme adapté dans la situation car cela porte à confusion 

Mais pour eux c'est 12 mois à compter de la date d'embauche qu'ils ont voulu dire


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Justement pour ne pas prendre 5jours avant la fin de l année et 5jours à partir de janvier


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

12 mois glissants à partir de la date d'embauche revient à dire 12 mois 

Le mot glissant est de trop


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Alors le cas commenté.  C'est plus subtil.

Tu commences en janvier.  A la date du dernier certificat médical,  il faudra qu'il y ait au moins 12 mois d'écart avec la date anniversaire du contrat. 
Cette date anniversaire marque le principe des 12 mois glissants. Mais ne remet pas les comptes à 0.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Non tu n'as pas compris. Assmatzam.


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Si tu commences le 1et janvier, tu dois avoir que 5 jours déduits entre 1et janvier et 31 décembre. Si pas pris remis à zéro


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Ton exemple métal on peut dire à l année car pile 12mois. Si tu commences en octobre, cela sera de octobre à fin sept. C est bien 12mois glissants


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Non. La première  année,  tu pourras déduire 5 jours,  MAIS si par exemple le 4 mars l'enfant est malade tu ne pourras pas déduire une autre fois car il n'y aura pas 12 mois entre ces deux dates !

C'est le même principe qu'avec vos cartes bancaires.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Tu bloques sur les 12 mois glissants métal 

Je commence un contrat le 1 er janvier 
Il y aura possibilité de déduire 5 jours entre le 1er janvier et le 31 décembre 
Le 1er janvier 2023 tu démarres une nouvelle année de contrat donc c'est la date anniversaire 
Et ton compteur repars à zéro


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Mais non. Je ne bloque pas. Le mot glissant est bien là.

A quoi sert il ? 

A ne pas dire 5 jours par an.


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Mais si , l y aura 12mois si la date d'embauche est en janvier.


----------



## booboo (19 Octobre 2022)

Définition année glissante : 
Une année civile commence le premier janvier et se termine le 31 décembre. Tandis qu'une année glissante *se commence un jour d'une année N et se finit ce même jour l'année N+1*.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Le principe des 12 mois glissants est expliqué partout.  Il faut laisser 12 mois entre le dernier usage, et la possibilité de pouvoir les réutiliser. 

Consulte le net sur ce principe. Qui est valable avec ta cb.

En général 7 jours glissants et non pas 7 jours.
Le samedi tu utilises ton quota, il ne sera pas recreditė le lundi suivant, mais le dimanche,  7 jours après le samedi où tu as utilisé ton quota.

Appelle ton banquier et tu comprendras mieux.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Donc si ma date d'embauche est le le 1er septembre 2022 l'année glissante se termine le 31 août 2023 pas le 31 décembre 2022


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Merci BOOBOO !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Non Assmatzam


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Et bien métal si tu es  d accord avec Assmatzam, tu vous bien que c est 12mois à partir de la date d embauche


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Du 1er sept au 31 août dans son exemple


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Allez voir les explications claires partout sur ce sujet.

J'ai dit NON,  j'ai rectifier car ce n'est pas le bon raisonnement. 

Prenez 3 minutes et tapez comprendre le principe des jours glissants et vous revenez.

Sachez que dans une précédente vie, le secteur bancaire je connaissais bien.


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui mais indiqué à la date d embauche et non 12 mois à partir du 1et jour enfant malade


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Au lieu de répéter la même chose essaie de consulter le net.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Je connais la définition d'une année glissante 
une *année glissante* se commence un jour d'une *année* N et se finit ce même jour l'*année* N+1.

Donc 12 mois glissant à compter de la date d'embauche désolé de te redire metal mais c'est bien les 12 mois qui suivent la date d'embauche 
je vois écrit nul part 12 mois glissant à compter du 1er jour d'absence de l'enfant  

Donc un contrat qui débute le 1 er mai 2022 l'année glissante se finira le 30 avril 2023

Il n'est écrit nul part que le décompte de l'année glissante se fait à compter du 1er jour d'absence pour maladie de l'enfant
Il est bien précisé *Date d'embauche *dans la CCN

*Un exemple*
Mon contrat débute le 1er mai 2022
5 jours d'absence pour maladie de l'enfant du 25 au 30 avril 2023
Déduction des 5 jours 

Date anniverssaire le 30 avril 2023

Nouvelle année de contrat le 1er mai 2023

J'ai encore 5 jours de maladie de l'enfant du 1er mai au 5 mai 2023
Déduction des 5 jours

*Il n'y aura plus aucune déduction avant le 1er mai 2024*
Car les 5 jours peuvent etre pris entre le 1er mai 2023 et le 30 avril 2024

*Avec ton raisonnement *
Mon contrat débute le 1er mai 2022
J'ai 5 jours d'absence pour maladie de l'enfant du 25 au 30 avril 2023
Je déduis les 5 jours 

J'ai encore 5 jours de maladie de l'enfant du 1er mai 2023 au 5 mai 2023
Je ne peux pas déduire les 5 jours car l'année glissante se finirai le 24 avril 2024


----------



## stephy2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui je suis d'accord avec Assmatzam.
 Sinon pourquoi dans la ccn il indique "à la date d'embauche" ? Ou cette notion est inutile, et c'est 12 mois à partir du 1er jour où l'enfant est malade dans ton cas ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Eh bien, ce ne sont pas les explications que j'ai. 

Dans tes exemples la notion des 12 mois glissants n'est donc pas utile.

On reste à 5 jours par an à date anniversaire. 

Et non, tu n'as pas saisi la nuance. Mais je t'accorde que dans notre cas, il y a deux notions contradictoires , celles des 12 mois glissants, qui fixent une date à échéance,  et cette date fixe de la date d'embauche. 

Je reprend un exemple trouvé sur le net sur les 7 jours glissants.
Tu as un plafond de 1000€. Tu prends 100€ le lundi et 900€ le samedi. Ton plafond est atteint, ton solde est à zéro,  tu auras la possibilité de recommencer à prendre de l'argent le dimanche à J+7.
Es tu ok avec ça.?

Si tu utilises , le dernier jour le 31 octobre, tu n'auras pas 12 mois glissants au 1 er janvier atteint exact ?


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi 12 mois glissants, il faut calculer à partir du 1er jour d'absence, sinon je ne comprends pas le concept de "mois glissants". Si le petit a été malade 3 jours du 1e au 3 avril par exemple. Il n'a "le droit" qu'à 2 jours de plus jusqu'à avril prochain. Enfin moi j'interprète cela comme ça. Il faudrait demander à un ********************************************************, je ne m'étais jamais posé la question tellement ça me paraissait évident, comme quoi...
Sinon pourquoi ils auraient introduit cette notion de "mois glissants" ? Ils auraient simplement dit 5 jours par an à la date d'embauche.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Octobre 2022)

Je comprends @assmatzam  et je comprends @GénéralMétal1988 , encore une fois la CCN n'est pas claire ....encore une clause supérieure à rajouter afin d'éclaircir ce point litigieux.... à ma dernière formation, on m'avait prévenu qu'à l'usage de cette nouvelle convention, je devrai sûrement rajouter des clauses....ben nous y voilà 😅


----------



## liline17 (19 Octobre 2022)

je suis d'accord avec la définition trouvée par Booboo, je pense que pour éviter la confusion, ils ont voulu montrer qu'il s'agissait d'une année de contrat, pouvant démarrer à n'importe quelle date dans l'année, et non une année civile qui va du 1er janvier au 31 décembre.
Imagines que tu accueille un enfant pendant 2 mois, du 1er décembre au 31 janvier, si c'était par année civile, le PE pourrait déduire 5 jours en décembre, puis 5 jours en janvier.
Métal, tu peux donner un exemple avec des dates? Je ne comprends pas ton point de vu


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ton exemple métal concernant les 7 jours glissants bancaire
Ou le décompte débute à partir du moment ou tu as atteint ton plafond 

Mais je ne pense pas que cela s'applique à notre cas 

Le décompte des 12 mois glissants débute à la date d'embauche dans notre cas


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Ben l'exemple bancaire est le principe même des jours ou mois glissants,  et il n'en existe pas d'autres.

Liline à raison, la date d'embauche est là pour se différencier de l'année civile.

Moi, ce qui me gêne c'est la mention d'apprécier les 5 jours par 12 mois glissants à compter de la date d'embauche.  Celà embrouille tout.

Mon exemple est simple et c'est à partir de la date du dernier certificat médical que je démarre les 12 mois glissants.

J'aurais eu tendance à penser que l'on pouvait aussi utiliser le principe du re-crédit. 

Par exemple, le 1er, 2 et 3 février enfant malade avec justificatif. 
Puis le 20,21 novembre.

3 jours seraient à nouveau déduits à partir du 4 février de l'année suivante.
Etc...

C'est en tout cas une solution.


----------



## Couleurcafe (19 Octobre 2022)

Moi je comprends comme ça:   
M a été malade du 27 janvier au 04 février 2022  salaire minoré du coup il a utilisé ses 5 jours et jusqu'au 05 février 2023 si il est de nouveau malade il ne pourra pas déduire le salaire, voilà ce que moi j'en déduit.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

On a eut cette discussion avec la Juriste et elle nous a répondu qu'encore une fois, avoir mis autant de temps pour établir une nouvelle CCN censée être plus claire et écrire cette phrase qui dit "par année glissante à compté de la date d'embauche" était absurde car pour elle c'est donc bien " par an depuis la date d'embauche", il n'y a donc rien "à faire glisser"... encore des interprétations possibles qui pourront donner lieux à litige.
Ceci dit elle nous répète fréquemment qu'elle est surprise que si peu d'AM ne s’empare de l'article L423-20 du code de l'action sociale et des familles car celui ci dit qu'en cas de maladie de l'enfant le PE paie une indemnité compensatrice de X% du salaire. Le soucis étant que pour les AMs le pourcentage attends toujours qu'il soit défini par défaut: il pourrait être de 5% ou de 100%. Mais du coup rien n'empêche un Parent-Employeur de maintenir tout ou partie du salaire de l’AM dès le 1er jour d’absence pour maladie de l’enfant sans attendre les 5 jours passés/an.
Elle dit qu'à minima nous pourrions simplement utiliser cet article officiel pour négocier à nos contrats ce pourcentage... qu'utiliser l'article comme argument faciliterait:
- d'obtenir mieux que 0% durant 5 jours/an
- d'amener les politiques à faire établir un pourcentage par defaut car une loi qui n'est pas utilisée est vouée à juste disparaitre

A méditer?


----------



## liline17 (19 Octobre 2022)

ben, ça alors, je découvre cet article, et j'ai du mal à comprendre, d'un côté on nous dit que le PE peux déduire du salaire, et de l'autre, qu'on peut avoir une compensation financière, mais sans dire laquelle?
est ce que le décret donnant le pourcentage est sorti?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

La juriste ok, tu nous la cite'souvent. 

Le doute profite au salarié. 

Donc,  les 12 mois glissants sont plus favorables que par an. Non?


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Non justement c'est ce que dénonce la Juriste.
Pour les employées de maison (si ma mémoire est bonne) le pourcentage a été établie mais pas pour les AMs, pourtant le texte existe bien, sauf que le pourcentage n'ayant jamais été établi, principalement parce que personne ne connait ce texte donc personne ne s'en est jamais emparé.
Il n'est même pas repris ni dans la 1ere ni dans la dernière CCN, c'est dire qu'il est passé aux oubliettes.
Rapelons qu'avant la 1ere CCN un PE avait le droit de minorer le salaire de l'AM de 50% pour toute absence (TOUTE!) de l'enfant sans motif à apporter. Si bien qu'à l'époque 90% des AMs négociaient au contrat qu'AUCUNE absence de l'enfant ne pouvait minorer leur salaire car sinon elle risquait tout bonnement de se retrouver avec des demi salaire chaque mois, impossible à tenir. 
Lors de la négo de la 1ere CCN est donc née cette clause pour enfant malade, histoire de carresser les syndicats de PE dans le sens du poil. Je me souviens comme on nous avait convaincue que c'était bien pour nous aussi car alors ça allait mieux encourager les Parents à garder leurs enfants quand il est malade. Resultat près de 70% des AMs (dont je fais partie) ont courbé l'échine en acceptant jusqu'à 10jrs/an alors qu'avant ça la grande majorité ne retirait rien du tout.

Cet article, tout recemment je l'ai inclus dans mes contrats en mentionnant simplement qu'en vertus de cet article mes PE ont le droit de maintenir mon salaire même quand leur enfant est malade sans attendre les 5jrs/an. Mon idée est de voir combien continueront quand même de me reclamer cette minoration? Est ce que l'évocation de cet article leur fera prendre conscience qu'il n'est pas si logique de me retirer du salaire quand leur enfant est malade. Quand je lis cette partie j'ajoute orallement qu'en effet je rapelle que si leur enfant est malade et donc absent, je ne suis pas moi même pour autant en congé, ne peux pas non plus remplacer l'enfant par un autre... RDv dans quelques mois pour voir si mon test est concluant...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Eh oui'ce serait sympa d'avoir cet article,  mais ne faut-il pas qu'il soit inscrit dans la ccn pour que nous puissions y prétendre ? 

Et ne serait-ce pas plutôt pour les nounous à domicile ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Non le doute ne profite pas au salarié ?

Je viens de lire l'article. Le montant minimal doit être fixé par décret...un oubli sans doute.....hi hi hi...


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Metal, le doute est censé profiter au salarié sauf qu'il est à se demander si doute il y a ou pas selon la justice? J'imagine que tant que personne ne sera aller au tribunal pour s'en plaindre et avoir une jurisprudence qui clarifie ce texte et son interprétation nous ne pourrons rien affirmer.

De même je lui ai demandé à ce sujet, étude de cas:
Cunegonde commence l'accueil chez moi le 1er septembre, du 2 au 7 octobre elle est malade, on me fournit un Certificat Médical et minore mon salaire des 5jrs. Le contrat se termine le 4 février soit moins d'un an après son début. Que se passe t il?
Pas de réponse de la Juriste.
J'insiste: est ce qu'aucun remboursement de ces 5 jrs n'est prévu? 5jrs/an mais si le contrat dure 6 mois???
Elle en convient: rien ne dit que le PE doive ni rembourser la moitié des jours retirés induement puisque contrat court, ni qu'un PE ne devrait attendre d'avoir au moins 12 mois de contrat pour avoir le droit de retirer les 5 jrs/an.
Poursuivons l'étude de cas, Cunegonde a donc déménagé au mois de février et, ouf!, elle est tout de suite remplacée par Roger dès le 15 février mais lui aussi tombe malade dès le mois de mars et on me retire à nouveau 5jrs... Resultat: moins 10 jours en moins de 8 mois pour la même place d'accueil!!!
Pour elle il est absolument scandaleux que nos syndicats aient accepté qu'on puisse minorer nos salaires pour raison de santé de l'enfant et c'est pour ça qu'elle nous encourage à négocier nos contrats en utilisant ce fameux article L423-20 pour que plus aucune raison extérieure à l'AM ne puisse minorer son salaire.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Non le texte précise bien le pourcentage pour les Nounous à domicile, puis pour nous le pourcentage est laissé en blanc... chouette n'est ce pas?!
Cela veut dire qu'en l'état on ne peut pas imposer un pourcentage seulement le negocier.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est ça Metal la Juriste aussi a dit "Tien comme c'est curieux, il aurait été oublié???", evidement elle est bien persuadé que personne ne connaissant ce texte, personne ne s'est em... à le finaliser... dommage!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui Griselda personne n'ira au prudhommes pour cela. 

'Pour ton premier cas, je ne le comprends pas, on ne dit pas qu'il faut attendre 12 mois pour déduire des jours.  
Pour le deuxième cas, idem, il s'agit de deux contrats distincts.  La question ne se pose même pas.

Et je crois que si, les entités dont tu parles font le job, mais l'entité adverse est la plus forte ! Depuis des années elle fait et à fait traîner les avancées minimes.

Les enfants malades cela fait parti du job,  oui on peut négocier le maintien mais il implique l'accueil. Ce que perso je préfère éviter en cas de grosses maladies où l'enfant est bien mieux chez lui que'chez moi, lieu qui nes't pas un hôpital où je pourrais apporter l'attention plus plus..

Les 12 mois glissants sont plus favorables à mon sens que 5 jours par an. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui mais du coup, sans notion de minimum indiqué par décret est ce qu'un montant négocié est légal ? 

Sans décret je ne vois que l'impossibilité de mettre cette clause en place. 

Cela me rappelle'un autre texte qui devait'être ratifié par'décret sur un montant horaire de cmg et non journalier...cela fait tellement longtemps !


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Je te suis absolument Metal: je ne negocie pas de maintient de salaire pour enft malade et ce pour les memes raisons que toi.
Pour autant je ne trouve pas si normal que ça de voir mon salaire minoré quand je ne suis pas responsable de l'absence de l'enfant (même si j'accepte le deal).
Le texte permet bien de soustraire 5jrs/an et pas au bout d'une année d'accueil. Du coup est il normal que si le contrat dure moins d'un an on aura pu tout de même dans le laps de temps plus court retirer 5jrs? A mon sens il devrait être possible d'établir une regule pour récuperer au prorta.
De même que le texte ne précise pas si les 5jrs sont au prorata pour un contrat à temps partiel, perso je l'ajoute car je ne trouve pas normal qu'un contrat 2jrs/sem puisse retirer 5 journées/an tout comme le contrat 5jrs/semaine.
Bref la question de la maladie est TOUJOURS un problème.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Ensuite oui puisqu'il est possible de négocier le maintient de salaire dès lors que c'est OK pour les 2 parties et acté ds le contrat, il est évidement légal d'utiliser ce texte pour alimenter cette clause supérieure mais forcément le pourcentage n'ayant pas été décrété par défaut il est indispensable d'en négocier le taux et de le préciser au contrat... pour celles qui veulent s'en saisir bien sur.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de condition d'ancienneté effectivement. 

Par contre le salaire est minoré en fonction des heures mensualisées,  donc le prorata existe déjà,  tu perd une somme  X en fonction des horaires prévus et de la mensu, temps partiel ou complet,  la somme est plus ou moins importante. 

Oui c'est vrai que c'est pénalisant,  mais bon, 5 jours max c'est mieux que 10 quand même,  bientôt 3 ?

En tout cas, nous n'aurons pas résolu cette ambiguïté dans la formulation. 
Et quand les parties professionnelles seront d'accord entre elles ce sera bien, mais ne rêvons pas.


----------

